# Introduce yourself!



## caliman707 (Sep 6, 2008)

I hope I can find some advice on Rhombodera!


----------



## Rick (Sep 7, 2008)

Welcome. You will find all you need here. Be sure to trying the search before asking. Thanks.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 8, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, from OHIO! I breed that species email me if u have any questions! [email protected] :lol:


----------

